# The Haunting noises?



## Fiyero (Oct 25, 2005)

I wanted to create a haunted corridor, with pounding noises like found in both film versions of the Haunting. I have tried copying these from the DVD's with no sucesss, can anyone help?


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Why no success. Talking over the sounds???


----------



## Madame Turlock (Nov 2, 2007)

The Haunting is one of my favorites. I haven't tried to copy the soundtrack off a DVD yet, but I think Dr. J knows how to do this.


----------



## Fiyero (Oct 25, 2005)

Halloweiner said:


> Why no success. Talking over the sounds???


Pretty much, I tried recreating it with just banging on doors with reverb and other such things, Its not the same thing.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Man that sucks. Can you even get one pounding noise, and then loop it to try and match the movie. At least in the first movie I think it should be possible to get one pound, and then loop it with increasing volume like the movie. Not sure about the newer version sounds. Good luck.


----------



## Fiyero (Oct 25, 2005)

I will try it. But I am not sure if it will work, because they have music with the first pound and then the sound of Elenaor getting out of bed. .. Urgh, The Haunted Mansion had a sound effect like it, in the corridor of doors. I cant get a audio of that, I looked on Doombuggies with no sucesss.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Which movie are we talking about. The old one, or the new one? I'm tinking in the old one there were quite a few pounds without talking. Not sure about the music though. I don't imagine there'd be anyway to take that out without the original sound recordings. Geez. Not sure where you'd be able to find JUST the sound unless like you say you make it yourself. 

The movie "The Changeling" has a similar pounding noise, but I think it has background music as well.


----------



## Fiyero (Oct 25, 2005)

I was thinking of either one would work. I have tried to make it, and I am coming pretty close, I am going to upload it when it is done..


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

I'd like to hear that when it is done. It would make a great sound to use when a webpage is opened...lol.


----------



## Fiyero (Oct 25, 2005)

and of course as anyone knows, there is only one true way to test this out. *smirks* Play it at three am.... in a darkened hall.. with friends in the rooms..


----------



## tomanderson (Dec 6, 2007)

Yes, as was mentioned, "The Changeling" has some sequences with very similar pounding noises, and they are in stereo also. If I recall correctly, there's at least one long scene with the noise and no music.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

I used to have "The Changeling" too, but my ex-wife got it when we split. There used to be some websites with sounds from the movie.

EDIT:

Found the files I had saved:

*"The Changeling" Pounding Sound 1*

*The Changeling" Pounding Sound 2*

Not the best quality because they were from a cassette copy of the VHS.


----------



## Fiyero (Oct 25, 2005)

Here is the one I made from the Haunting.

http://www.sendspace.com/file/vrsa8t


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Very good job.


----------



## Madame Turlock (Nov 2, 2007)

Impressive!


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2007)

aww just play the jaws theme song when they take a bath at your place.lol
that will scare them
I thought for sure Dave would have it sorry about the ex- getting it Dave


----------

